# Petite pearl



## TonyR (Sep 18, 2016)

I picked then crushed/destemmed Friday 16 Sep, I ended up with 8 6 gal buckets of grapes, after crushing/destemming i had 20 gal of very clean must. Pitched my yeast Lalvin RC 212 yesterday (just sprinkled 3 packs of yeast over the top of the must) a few hours later the yeast was working. Punched it down this morning. This is the best smelling fermentation I have ever had, very pleasant and fruity not just the usual fermentation smell. I hope that is a sign of things to come. My starting numbers

Ph. 3.38
Sg 1.08 or 10%. Added sugar to get to
Sg. 1.10 or 13%
PA. 13%
Ta. .77

17 Sep 2016
Added yeast nutrient
Added pectin enzyme 
Added 3 packs Lalvin Bourgovin RC 212 yeast.

After fermentation will add molatic culture the cold stabilize this winter in my shed.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 18, 2016)

Looks good over there.


----------



## Masbustelo (Sep 18, 2016)

Your grapes looked top quality on the vine.


----------



## NorthSlopeVineyard (Sep 7, 2017)

*Native Yeast*

I'm considering fermenting the Pearl with native yeast this year. Any suggestions or methods I need to know about? I'm picking this Sunday the the 10th of Sept.

I've previously fermented on RC-212 with good success, just curious about native.


----------



## semenn (Sep 7, 2017)

Native, wild yeast is always a lottery. Are these risks necessary? It is better to experiment with other yeasts, for example, Lalvine ICV 254


----------



## semenn (Sep 7, 2017)

TonyR said:


> After fermentation will add molatic culture the cold stabilize this winter in my shed.


Tell me what was the result?


----------



## TonyR (Sep 7, 2017)

Well Semenn, I bottled the Petite Pearl about 1 week ago, ended up with 45 bottles. I am super happy with the wine, I think it tastes really, really good. Its hard for me to describe. The color is dark ruby, nice aroma, slight but noticeable tannins, maybe a little bit spicy, slight plum flavor and the most amazing after taste which is very fruity and LONG lasting and the best part is at the end of the bottle the tastes are all still there. Have had 4 friends, that make and drink wine taste it and all we're excited and pleased with it.


----------



## semenn (Sep 7, 2017)

Hmm, I can only rejoice at your success. Congratulations! I hope I will sooner or later have a bush or two of this grapes and I can make Prtite Pearl wine.


----------



## Masbustelo (Sep 7, 2017)

Tony Regarding a natural fermentation much of the nay- say is often not based on experience, but on hearsay. With good nutrition it won"t stop at 4-5% but will ferment dry. There is no such thing as a 4% yeast. I'm doing a plum natural ferment at the moment. The issue is that these ferments cannot be replicated, which is not an issue for the home vintner. It is an issue for the commercial vineyard which wants the identical product year after year. Don't use any meta-bisulphates up front, it will kill the natural MLF bacteria. Later on it will go into MLF unless you want to stop it. Or more likely will co-ferment and carry out MLF. Do use what ever enzymes, tannins etc that you desire.


----------



## Masbustelo (Sep 7, 2017)

One more thought is to pick one or two bunches ahead of time, put them in a baggy with some sugar water and get a starter going and then pitch it after you crush.


----------

